
Tiny Brains Grown in Labs Produce Electrical Signals Like Premature Babies - laurex
https://interestingengineering.com/tiny-brains-grown-in-labs-produce-electrical-signals-like-premature-babies
======
carapace
Main article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07402-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07402-0)

